# ED Report (NWS, really!) but loooong.



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for clueing me in. It's a web-phenomenon how stuff like (+1) all of the sudden becomes what everyone types. 
NWS & NSFW make sense, but being a DDS means that I am not exposed to the dialect of "cube farm" or "The Office" lingo.
I should get out more.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

emdreiSMG said:


> Thanks for clueing me in. It's a web-phenomenon how stuff like (+1) all of the sudden becomes what everyone types.
> NWS & NSFW make sense, but being a DDS means that I am not exposed to the dialect of "cube farm" or "The Office" lingo.
> I should get out more.


No worries  Be glad you are a DDS, I hate my cube farm...


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

pilotman said:


> On and off ramps on autobahh/autostrada were *very* short. I almost met my maker once: a tiny little Fiat was in front of us, we were both entering the Abahn. I could see a few semi-trucks approaching in the right lane in my rearview mirror. We had plenty of power to merge safely, however, the Fiat did not and decided to come to a complete stop at the very end of the merge lane. Is this normal?


Not really. In this situation you are allowed to continue on to the shoulder of the Autobahn (which is swept) if that will allow you to finish the merge without stopping. The only exception I know is when you are taking a driving test when you are supposed to stop. (At least that was what my driving instructor told me.)



> One interesting note, Rolf asked if we were rich since we were getting an X3. He thought it was a very expensive vehicle. I got the impression he has no idea of what these vehicles can be lease for, taking into account the ED savings, etc. etc. Apparently Rolf thinks we are paying full price for these vehicles, or at least that is the impression I got. I didn't discuss the specifics of our deal.


You guys are getting your cars for at least 20-30% less than someone in Germany can manage. You also aren't paying a roughly 70% marginal rate on the gross income you are spending on the car. (Things look a lot better if you buy the car for a company.) If you take the U.S. price and at least double it, that's probably about how your X3 appears to a German customer, financially-speaking. You guys are lucky to be able to buy such cars.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

johnf said:


> You guys are getting your cars for at least 20-30% less than someone in Germany can manage. You also aren't paying a roughly 70% marginal rate on the gross income you are spending on the car. (Things look a lot better if you buy the car for a company.) If you take the U.S. price and at least double it, that's probably about how your X3 appears to a German customer, financially-speaking. You guys are lucky to be able to buy such cars.


Yeah, and .de peeps can go 190mph on public highway where (///) without worrying about getting stopped and thrown in jail, misdemeanor charges, $$$ in lawyer fees, and possible license suspension, insurance cancellation, etc, and etc.

Compare and contrast that to the poor sap living in People's Repubic of VA that gets slapped a misdemeanor reckless driving charge for going a mere 80mph on the highway.

Hmm...


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't write anything about you guys being lucky to _drive_ such cars, I wrote lucky to _buy_ such cars.

I hadn't really thought about the driving -- and perhaps I shouldn't from the stories I might hear.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

johnf said:


> I didn't write anything about you guys being lucky to _drive_ such cars, I wrote lucky to _buy_ such cars.


You have been in .de too long, you are beginning to sound like a German. :angel:

Not that there's anything wrong mit that.:bigpimp:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

johnf said:


> You guys are lucky to be able to buy such cars.


Amen. I completely agree.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

enuf about the +1 and Acronyms, this is Pilotman's ED Writeup so quick Hi-Jacking this post guddamit! Now Back to Pilotman's ED Adventures and more NWS Pics :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey tough guy!! How about you get us some NWS's on your ED next month aye!!?? 

Show me some NWS's from English Garden or you are just all talk


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

johnf said:


> .....If you take the U.S. price and at least double it, that's probably about how your X3 appears to a German customer, financially-speaking. You guys are lucky to be able to buy such cars.....


Humm.... interesting... I never thought that POS cheap X3 that they gave me as loaner car when I dropped my car off for service was anything desirable.. Oppsss...I 'd better learn to appreciate life a bit more


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Yu Taken to me?

Just point me in the Nude Direction... I mean Right Direction to the Nude Beaches and I'll show you NWS! :bigpimp:

BTW, I'm not doing ED next month, rather on Oct 9th Pickup so I will need to rent the NAV Disc from you Bee, pleasee 



beewang said:


> Hey tough guy!! How about you get us some NWS's on your ED next month aye!!??
> 
> Show me some NWS's from English Garden or you are just all talk


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Pilotman what is up with blurring your wife's face out. Is she wanted for some crime or are you worried that her face will end up on some NSW photoshops???  

Super cool WU!


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

X550-ED said:


> Yu Taken to me?
> 
> Just point me in the Nude Direction... I mean Right Direction to the Nude Beaches and I'll show you NWS! :bigpimp:
> 
> BTW, I'm not doing ED next month, rather on Oct 9th Pickup so I will need to rent the NAV Disc from you Bee, pleasee


Didnt you know that the disks which Bee rents, have a special Nude Beach Section when you enter new destination by the Information menu? Ask him for the secret code to activate it


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Pilotman,

What a great write-up! :thumbup: Pics are amazing. Yes, even the NWS one.:rofl: 

I can't tell you how great it was to work with you. You were so responsive and prompt and made it easy for me, too. Thanks again for your business and confidence.:thumbup:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

You Kidding...right? 



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Didnt you know that the disks which Bee rents, have a special Nude Beach Section when you enter new destination by the Information menu? Ask him for the secret code to activate it


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Didnt you know that the disks which Bee rents, have a special Nude Beach Section when you enter new destination by the Information menu? Ask him for the secret code to activate it


Let me guess, it's "FKK"?

Actually, that might even work if it is a German disk and someone has been even halfway thorough.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

mjrunning said:


> Pilotman what is up with blurring your wife's face out. Is she wanted for some crime or are you worried that her face will end up on some NSW photoshops???
> 
> Super cool WU!


nothing really, just wanted to respect her privacy, that's all. She was just an innocent bystander in the whole thing!

i guess i'm just a privacy dork, i shred my credit card statements, etc. etc.

anyways, thanks again for all the positive feedback.

Can't wait to get the car back and to do another ED in the future.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Great Report and Pics!

Did you make enough at Monte Carlo to pay off the car? 

Cheers


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

X550-ED said:


> You Kidding...right?


YES, for the record.. ( just so I don't get emails asking for the secreat PIN code) ... he is kidding

All 50 DVD disks currently on my rental program are OEM Navteq. Unless there is something they did that i am not aware of. :eeps:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

:bustingup Too late, emails sent :rofl: j/k.
These hackers probably added some... ahem...POIs into your OEM NAV Discs that you aren't aware of, Go hackers :thumbup:

PIN: NWSPOI 



beewang said:


> YES, for the record.. ( just so I don't get emails asking for the secreat PIN code) ... he is kidding
> 
> All 50 DVD disks currently on my rental program are OEM Navteq. Unless there is something they did that i am not aware of. :eeps:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

beewang said:


> YES, for the record.. ( just so I don't get emails asking for the secreat PIN code) ... he is kidding
> 
> All 50 DVD disks currently on my rental program are OEM Navteq. Unless there is something they did that i am not aware of. :eeps:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------

